# resolvconf-gentoo wierdness

## kharan5876

Everytime I start one of my init scripts either net.eth0 or net.eth1 it deletes my /etc/resolv.conf -> /etc/resolvconf/run/resolv.conf symlink.

I have to manually recreate the symlink everytime I connect.

Am I doing something wrong?

----------

## UberLord

You probably need baselayout-1.12.1 or newer

----------

## kharan5876

Im currently running baselayout 1.12.1

heres my /etc/conf.d/net also if that helps

```
modules=("iwconfig")

#Wired

config_eth0=("dhcp")

dhcp_eth0="-t 10 "

#Wireless

config_eth1=("dhcp")

dhcp_eth1="-t 10 "

```

For now ive just unmerged resolvconf-gentoo and am using the normal /etc/resolv.conf file and its working.

----------

## UberLord

Are net.eth0 and net.eth1 symlinks to net.lo?

Which dhcp client are you using?

Are you using anything else, such as vpn, ppp that could effect resolv.conf? If so, please post versions.

----------

## kharan5876

yes 

eth0 -> net.lo

eth1 -> /etc/init.d/net.lo

(not sure if relative directory makes a difference here)

I am using dhcpcd 2.0.5

I am not using any other programs.

----------

## UberLord

Has net.lo been updated?

Check by doing grep resolvconf /etc/init.d/net.lo

/etc/resolv.conf must be a symlink to resolvconf/run/resolv.conf and not /etc/resolvconf/run/resolv.conf

----------

## kharan5876

grep resolvconf /etc/init.d/net.lo 

produces:

      [[ -x /sbin/resolvconf ]] && resolvconf -d "${iface}"

the symlink does point to resolvconf/run/resolv.conf

I verified this info and tried to reemerge resolvconf-gentoo. It still deleted the symlink upon reboot.

----------

## UberLord

OK, lets test manually

Ensure that /etc/resolv.conf points to resolvconf/run/resolv.conf

resolvconf -l

Should show some stuff or maybe nothing

Now lets add some dummy stuff

echo "nameserver 1.2.3.4" | resolvconf -a dummy

Check the link is valid and resolv.conf holds new information and resolvconf -l show the dummy interface

Finally remove the dummy

resolvconf -d dummy

----------

## NetZwerg

Hello

I'm churning in since I have the very same problem with resolvconf:

This is working, if you put the 'resolv.conf' link manually:

```

hellap ~ # cat /etc/resolv.conf

# Generated by resolvconf

search head.de

nameserver 194.233.150.66

nameserver 10.252.0.2

hellap ~ # echo "nameserver 1.2.3.4" | resolvconf -a dummy

hellap ~ # resolvconf -l

# resolv.conf for interface dummy

nameserver 1.2.3.4

# resolv.conf for interface eth0

# Generated by dhcpcd for interface eth0

search head.de

nameserver 194.233.150.66

nameserver 10.252.0.2

hellap ~ # cat /etc/resolv.conf

# Generated by resolvconf

search head.de

nameserver 1.2.3.4

nameserver 194.233.150.66

nameserver 10.252.0.2

hellap ~ # resolvconf -d dummy

hellap ~ # cat /etc/resolv.conf

# Generated by resolvconf

search head.de

nameserver 194.233.150.66

nameserver 10.252.0.2

```

but after a '/etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart' the symlink is gone

resolvconf -l still shows the right configuration

until now i repaired it temporarily with "emerge --config =resolvconf-gentoo-1.0" followed by resolvconf -u

but that stays only until the next boot or net.eth restart

here's the configuration:

```

hellap ~ # cat /etc/conf.d/net | grep -v '#' | uniq

modules=( "ifplugd" )

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dndiswrapper"

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )

dhcp_eth0="release"

dhcp_wlan0="release"

fallback_eth0=( "apipa" )

```

----------

## dracozny

the temp solution from NetZwerg seems to work for me but I am wondering why I cannot get this to work the correct way

----------

## tundra

Is there any proper fix to this?  I have the same trouble, and it is driving me nuts.

----------

## UberLord

net.* is a symlink to net.lo yes?

----------

## tundra

 *UberLord wrote:*   

> net.* is a symlink to net.lo yes?

 

Yes.

----------

## UberLord

Does net.lo contain any references to resolvconf? If not you need to etc-update it.

If it does, post your net config (stripping comments) and tell me what you expect resolv.conf to look like

----------

## tundra

 *UberLord wrote:*   

> Does net.lo contain any references to resolvconf? If not you need to etc-update it.

 

```
 # grep resolvconf net.lo

        [[ -x /sbin/resolvconf ]] && resolvconf -d "${iface}"

```

 *Quote:*   

> If it does, post your net config (stripping comments) and tell me what you expect resolv.conf to look like

 

```
modules=( "!plug" )

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

dhcpcd_eth0="-N -t 10"

config_ath0=( "dhcp" )

dhcpcd_ath0="-N -t 10"

config_ppp0=( "ppp" )

pppd_ppp0=(

  "persist"

  "call xxxx"

  "holdoff 10"

  "mru 1460"

  "mtu 1460"

  "idle 600"

)

link_ppp0="pty \"pptp xxx.xxx.xx.xx --nolaunchpppd\""

```

If I do 

```
# emerge --config =resolvconf-gentoo-1.0 

# resolvconf -u eth0

```

then everything is fine, but the symbolic link and the file it should point to are both gone if I restart the interface (ditto if I am using my wireless on ath0).   The resolv.conf -> resolvconf/run/resolv.conf I end up with when everything is working looks like this:

```
# Generated by resolvconf

search xxxx.xxx.xx

nameserver xxx.xxx.xx.xx

nameserver xxx.xxx.xx.xx

```

All information in the actual file is valid.

----------

## UberLord

What does the invalid resolv.conf contain? What dhcpcd version do you have installed?

----------

## tundra

 *UberLord wrote:*   

> What does the invalid resolv.conf contain? What dhcpcd version do you have installed?

 

Upon reboot/interface restart there is no resolv.conf, and no resolvconf/run/resolv.conf.  The file resolvconf/run/interfaces/eth0 contains the same info as the resolv.conf in my previous message, except the first line says  

```
# Generated by dhcpcd for interface eth0

```

I am using net-misc/dhcpcd-2.0.5-r1  USE="-build -debug -static"

----------

## UberLord

Does a simple "resolvconf -u" restore the correct resolv.conf?

If so, something is erasing resolv.conf incorrectly. If this only happens at reboot then I think that net.ath0 is starting before bootmisc which can cause this issue.

A possible solution is to upgrade udev to an ~ARCH version.

----------

## tundra

Thanks for your continuing assistance.

 *UberLord wrote:*   

> Does a simple "resolvconf -u" restore the correct resolv.conf?

 

No.

 *Quote:*   

> If this only happens at reboot then I think that net.ath0 is starting before bootmisc which can cause this issue.

 

It also happens if I restart the interface, not just at boot.  Restarting the interface also restarts ntpd, shorewall, and sshd.

 *Quote:*   

> A possible solution is to upgrade udev to an ~ARCH version.

 

I will try this if no other solution becames apparent.

----------

## UberLord

 *tundra wrote:*   

> It also happens if I restart the interface, not just at boot.  Restarting the interface also restarts ntpd, shorewall, and sshd.

 

OK, so something is hosing resolv.conf. Remove ntpd, shorewall and sshd from the default runlevel and then restart the interface. If it still gets hosts then it can only be one of two things

1) the net script

2) the dhcp client

Try upgrading dhcpcd

----------

## tundra

 *UberLord wrote:*   

> Remove ntpd, shorewall and sshd from the default runlevel and then restart the interface.

 

OK, now that's just weird.  As a process of elimination, I removed shorewall first and rebooted.  Everything worked fine.  Aha!  Just to confirm, I put shorewall back, rebooted ... and everything still worked fine.  I have now rebooted twice, restarted the interface, but I just cannot get it to fail like it did before.  How do you explain that one!

----------

## UberLord

I cannot ....

----------

## tundra

Just one of those things, I guess.  Thanks for you help in chasing this one down.

----------

## depontius

Mine look much like what others are seeing here.

I have resolvconf-gentoo installed, and ran the --config to make resolv.conf -> resolvconf/run/resolv.conf. Upon reboot, it's gone. I upgraded dhcpcd to the 2.0.8-r3 with no-go. When I look, /etc/resolvconf/run/resolv.conf does not exist, but /etc/resolvconf/run/interfaces/eth0 does. By the way, net.eth0 is a symlink to net.lo, and 'resolvconf' is in /etc/init.d/net.lo. Manually running resolvconf-u does nothing.

Here's my /etc/conf.d/net:

```
modules=( "iproute2" "wpa_supplicant" )

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

modules_eth0=( "!wpa_supplicant" )

config_ath0=( "dhcp" )

wpa_supplicant_ath0="-dd -Dmadwifi"
```

In /etc/conf.d/ifplugd I have:

```
INTERFACES="eth0"
```

and everything else is default.

Suggestions?

----------

## UberLord

I think parallel startup can cause this - try disabling it

----------

## depontius

Not using parallel startup, at least if it's governed by /etc/conf.d/rc:

```
RC_PARALLEL_STARTUP="no"
```

For the moment, I've tacked a script into my runlevel switcher that finds the offending situation and copies /etc/resolvconf/run/interfaces/eth0 (preferred) or /etc/resolvconf/run/interfaces/ath0 to /etc/resolvconf/run/resolv.conf, and then symlinks that to /etc/resolv.conf. Once I get it running correctly, I'll nix the script. The script checks first, and does the minimal tampering, so if things are in-place, it does nothing. I want to add dnsmasq to the fray, once I get the basics running. As previously mentioned, running "resolvconf -u" manually does nothing.

----------

## emunson

I am seeing almost the same issue here.  It started about 3 days ago.  Each time I reboot or restart my network interface I have no resolv.conf.  I do have a /etc/resolv.conf-eth[0,1].sv depending on which interface I brought up.  I am using symlinks to net.lo for both interfaces, no parallel startup, and the appropriate resolvconf line is in net.lo.  The file /etc/resolvconf/run/eth[0,1] is created.

----------

## wumpyr

Mine is broken too.  Same problem description, broke recently.  Help... this has become a daily annoyance.

----------

## UberLord

 *emunson wrote:*   

> I do have a /etc/resolv.conf-eth[0,1].sv depending on which interface I brought up.

 

If that is the case then your dhcpcd is too old as it only creates those files if /sbin/resolvconf does not exist.

----------

## depontius

 *UberLord wrote:*   

>  *emunson wrote:*   I do have a /etc/resolv.conf-eth[0,1].sv depending on which interface I brought up. 
> 
> If that is the case then your dhcpcd is too old as it only creates those files if /sbin/resolvconf does not exist.

 

I have the newest dhcpcd-2.0.8-r3 installed. I do have /etc/resolv.conf-eth0.sv, but it's dated several weeks ago, perhaps to the time that I began messing with resolvconf, perhaps to the last time I connected using the corporate vpn.

----------

## emunson

 *UberLord wrote:*   

>  *emunson wrote:*   I do have a /etc/resolv.conf-eth[0,1].sv depending on which interface I brought up. 
> 
> If that is the case then your dhcpcd is too old as it only creates those files if /sbin/resolvconf does not exist.

 

dhcpcd is at version 2.0.5-r1, and /sbin/resolvconf is present.

```
grover ~ # ACCPET_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -s dhcpcd

Searching...

[ Results for search key : dhcpcd ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  net-misc/dhcpcd

      Latest version available: 2.0.5-r1

      Latest version installed: 2.0.5-r1

      Size of files: 121 kB

      Homepage:      http://developer.berlios.de/projects/dhcpcd/

      Description:   A DHCP client only

      License:       GPL-2

...

grover sbin # ls -lsa resolvconf

8 -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 5685 Jun 22 14:18 resolvconf
```

----------

## alligator421

about the /etc/resolv.conf trouble :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /etc/conf.d $ grep -v ^# net|uniq
> 
> modules=( "dhcpcd" )
> ...

 

-> -R arg

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> man dhcpcd
> 
> 

 

----------

## wumpyr

I added the dhcpcd -R option, looks better now.  However, I've never had this option configured and resolvconf was working perfectly for quite a while.

Do you actually need -R for resolvconf?  Surely dhcpcd knows not to clobber /etc/resolv.conf when it detects resolvconf...

----------

## UberLord

dhcpcd either uses resolvconf OR updates /etc/resolv.conf - it does not do both. If resolvconf is found then it is used. If the -R option is used then it will do neither.

----------

## emunson

I have the same question, why would this have been working without the -R option until last week and then need the -R option now?  I have not changed anything in my config in that time.

----------

## emunson

This problem has come back to me again.  After using the solution posted network worked for me, however after upgrading to 2.6.18-r2 and any of the the other stable updates that happened at the same time my resolv.conf file no longer show up.

----------

## depontius

The resolvconf-gentoo has never worked correctly for me, and has never generated the /etc/resolvconf/run/resolv.conf file automatically. I have a script that makes it good for my normal situation on the machine where I'm using it, and in abnormal situations I end up fixing it by hand each time. I've left it there since I have a working-most-of-the-time solution, and keep hoping that one of these days I'll learn the magic incantation to make it work right. One of these days I hope to dig through the code and figure out exactly what's going on.

----------

## kepik_k

After scouring the forums here is where I ended up at.  It seems like I am having a similar problem as the original poster:

I am using a 2 NIC gentoo box to play router for my LAN, eth0 connects to the cable modem, and eth1 connects to the LAN

here are several configuration outputs:

```

jj@look ~ $ confcat /etc/conf.d/net

config_eth1=( "192.168.1.3/24" )

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

dhcpcd_eth0="-t 10 -N"

dhcp_eth0="release nontp nonis"

```

```

jj@look ~ $ confcat /etc/dnsmasq.conf

interface=eth1

```

```

jj@look ~ $ grep resolvconf /etc/init.d/net.lo

        [[ -x /sbin/resolvconf ]] && resolvconf -d "${iface}"

```

```

jj@look ~ $ ls -al /etc/init.d |grep net

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root     6 Dec 27 04:24 net.eth0 -> net.lo

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    18 Dec 11 12:13 net.eth1 -> /etc/init.d/net.lo

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 30341 Dec 27 04:24 net.lo

```

```

jj@look ~ $ sudo resolvconf -l

Password:

# resolv.conf for interface eth0

# Generated by dhcpcd for interface eth0

nameserver 204.127.203.135

nameserver 216.148.225.135

```

```

jj@look ~ $ rc-status

Runlevel: default

 netmount                                                           [ started  ]

 local                                                              [ started  ]

 syslog-ng                                                          [ started  ]

 dcron                                                              [ started  ]

 sshd                                                               [ started  ]

 net.eth0                                                           [ started  ]

 dnsmasq                                                            [ started  ]

 dhcp                                                               [ started  ]

 net.eth1                                                           [ started  ]

 dhcpd                                                              [ stopped  ]

 noip                                                               [ started  ]

```

Immediately after reboot, MAC and IP blanked out of course   :Smile: :

```

Dec 27 04:42:29 look syslog-ng[5381]: syslog-ng version 1.6.9 starting

Dec 27 04:42:33 look dhcpcd[5884]: MAC address = 00:00:00:00:00:00

Dec 27 04:42:33 look dhcpcd[5884]: verified xx.xxx.xxx.xx address is not in use

Dec 27 04:42:33 look dhcpcd[5884]: your IP address = xx.xxx.xxx.xx

Dec 27 04:42:39 look dnsmasq[6437]: started, version 2.31 cachesize 150

Dec 27 04:42:39 look dnsmasq[6437]: compile time options: IPv6 GNU-getopt no-ISC

-leasefile no-DBus no-I18N

Dec 27 04:42:39 look dnsmasq[6437]: failed to access /etc/resolv.conf: No such f

ile or directory

```

```

jj@look ~ $ ping yahoo.com

ping: unknown host yahoo.com

```

Then if these steps are done, in order (else it does not work):

```

jj@look ~ $ sudo emerge --config resolvconf-gentoo

Configuring pkg...

 * //etc/resolv.conf is now correctly configured for resolvconf-gentoo

jj@look ~ $ sudo resolvconf -u

jj@look ~ $ sudo resolvconf -l

# resolv.conf for interface eth0

# Generated by dhcpcd for interface eth0

nameserver 204.127.203.135

nameserver 216.148.225.135

jj@look ~ $ ping yahoo.com

PING yahoo.com (66.94.234.13) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from w2.rc.vip.scd.yahoo.com (66.94.234.13): icmp_seq=1 ttl=53 time=81.4 ms

64 bytes from w2.rc.vip.scd.yahoo.com (66.94.234.13): icmp_seq=2 ttl=53 time=82.0 ms

--- yahoo.com ping statistics ---

2 packets transmitted, 2 received, 0% packet loss, time 1000ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 81.421/81.734/82.047/0.313 ms

```

The problems is every time this machine is rebooted, the /etc/resolv.conf link is gone, hence the mandatory emerge --config resolvconf and then resolvconf -u.

In case relevant:

```

jj@look ~ $ sudo emerge -s baselayout

Searching...

[ Results for search key : baselayout ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  sys-apps/baselayout

      Latest version available: 1.12.6

      Latest version installed: 1.12.6

      Size of files: 216 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.gentoo.org/

      Description:   Filesystem baselayout and init scripts

      License:       GPL-2

jj@look ~ $ sudo emerge -s dhcp

Searching...

[ Results for search key : dhcp ]

[ Applications found : 2 ]

*  net-misc/dhcp

      Latest version available: 3.0.3-r9

      Latest version installed: 3.0.3-r9

      Size of files: 849 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.isc.org/products/DHCP

      Description:   ISC Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol

      License:       isc-dhcp

      License:       BSD

*  net-misc/dhcpcd

      Latest version available: 2.0.5-r1

      Latest version installed: 2.0.5-r1

      Size of files: 121 kB

      Homepage:      http://developer.berlios.de/projects/dhcpcd/

      Description:   A DHCP client only

      License:       GPL-2

```

Am I missing something that needs to be in the boot script so that the steps above do not need to be manually entered after every reboot??

Thank you for the responses before hand

----------

## kepik_k

Well not sure if this is a proper fix but it helps with the "I don't have internet everytime I reboot" problem:

```

jj@look ~ $ confcat /etc/conf.d/local.start

emerge --config resolvconf-gentoo && resolvconf -u

```

Hopefully there is a cleaner fix to my problem  :Shocked: 

EDIT:

News Flash

Case of a machine with the role of router/firewall

eth0 draws dhcp and connected to ISP, eth1 static and connected to the LAN when using options:

```

dns_servers_lo="127.0.0.1"

dns_servers_eth0="206.46.254.13 206.124.64.1"

```

in /etc/conf.d/net with either of the following

```

config_eth1="10.0.0.1"

dns_domain_eth1="domain2"

dns_domain_eth0="domain1"

config_eth0="dhcp"

dhcpd_eth0="-t 10 -N"

dhcp_eth0="release nodns"

or

dhcp_eth0="release"

```

end result is that /etc/resolv.conf gets

```

# Generated by resolvconf

search domain1 domain2

nameserver 127.0.0.1

```

where 

```

nameserver 206.46.254.13

nameserver 206.124.64.1

```

will get clobbered out of the resolv.conf, ergo no dns resolving for real internet requests, but intranet names get resolved from /etc/hosts

```

~ $ dig tsubaki

; <<>> DiG 9.3.2 <<>> tsubaki

;; global options:  printcmd

;; Got answer:

;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: NOERROR, id: 46294

;; flags: qr aa rd ra; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 1, AUTHORITY: 0, ADDITIONAL: 0

;; QUESTION SECTION:

;tsubaki.                       IN      A

;; ANSWER SECTION:

tsubaki.                0       IN      A       10.0.0.10

;; Query time: 6 msec

;; SERVER: 127.0.0.1#53(127.0.0.1)

;; WHEN: Wed Jan  3 01:34:42 2007

;; MSG SIZE  rcvd: 41

```

To make the contrast the following configuration

```

dns_servers_eth0="yourfav.dnsserver.ipaddress.1 yourfav.dnsserver.ipaddress.2"

config_eth1="10.0.0.1"

dns_domain_eth1="domain2"

dns_domain_eth0="domain1"

config_eth0="dhcp"

dhcpd_eth0="-t 10 -N"

dhcp_eth0="release nodns"

or

dhcp_eth0="release"

```

will result in real internet DNS resolving, but a simple

```

~$ dig tsubaki.domain2

or

~ $ dig tsubaki

; <<>> DiG 9.3.2 <<>> tsubaki

;; global options:  printcmd

;; Got answer:

;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: NXDOMAIN, id: 4566

;; flags: qr rd ra; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 0, AUTHORITY: 1, ADDITIONAL: 0

;; QUESTION SECTION:

;tsubaki.                       IN      A

;; AUTHORITY SECTION:

.                       10443   IN      SOA     a.root-servers.net. nstld.verisign-grs.com. 2007010201 1800 900 604800 86400

;; Query time: 56 msec

;; SERVER: 206.46.254.13#53(206.46.254.13)

;; WHEN: Wed Jan  3 01:43:20 2007

;; MSG SIZE  rcvd: 100

```

will produce garbage. digs performed on real internet names result in valid real ips.

Inserting nameserver 127.0.01 to the top of the list in /etc/resolv.conf gets what I want, intranet AND internet resolving, the only catch is that everytime the /etc/init.d/net.* services gets restarted the manual line gets taken out.

Does all this rambling have a question to it? well, yes.  What am I missing to have it both ways, meaning when a dns query for a lan machine is made from the server console /etc/hosts gets consulted, if not found then move on to the upstream servers with out having to manually add nameserver 127.0.0.1 to the top of /etc/resolv.conf every time the /etc/init.d/net* services is restarted?

----------

## depontius

Yesterday I finally bagged resolvconf-gentoo.

Instead I changed my dhcp options, and wrote a script for "/etc/dhcpcd.exe". My laptop participates in (at least) 2 VPNs, so I run dnsmasq to sort out all of the name service issues. By standard operation, dhcpcd looks for "/etc/dhcpcd.exe" when it gets a connection and runs it, if found, passing as parameters the location of an info file and the connection action. (man dhcpcd) In my script, I source the info file, and then write a resolv.conf-type file to "/etc/dnsmasq-resolv.conf" for dnsmasq to pick up and use for the native (non-VPN) nameservers.

It seems to work, so far. I probably need to do a bit more work, to adapt between various anticipated locations.

----------

## kepik_k

I went with a simpler solution, got rid of resolvconf, and used these lines instead

```

 ~ $ confcat /etc/conf.d/net

config_eth1=( "10.0.0.1/24" )

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

dhcpcd_eth0="-t 10 -N -R"

dhcp_eth0="release nontp nonis nodns"

dns_servers_eth0="127.0.0.1 206.46.254.13 206.124.64.1"

```

```

 ~ $ cat /etc/resolv.conf

# Generated by net-scripts for interface eth0

nameserver 127.0.0.1

nameserver 206.46.254.13

nameserver 206.124.64.1

```

I'm not smart enough to understand what goes on with resolvconf-gentoo, but I do know that with or with out it a dhcpc statement in the net service will clobber the resolv.conf.  With out a nameserver 127.0.0.1 any service on this machine that needs to resolve an internal (local) name never consults the /etc/hosts and ergo garbage (see earlier thread).

Please advise if this is a security risk.

----------

## UberLord

If you use a local nameserver (ie 127.0.0.1) then you need a resolvconf script for that nameserver.

Only the latest dnsmasq, bind and djbdns have these. You can install them via the resolvconf USE flag for that nameserver.

Lastly, the nameserver itself has to be configured to look at the resolvconf generated files for these nameservers. Instructions for that should be in each resolvconf nameserver script

Here's the master scripts I use for resolvconf

http://dev.gentoo.org/~uberlord/resolvconf-gentoo/

You put those scripts (not the tarballs - lol) in /etc/resolvconf/update.d

----------

## crazystick

I had the same trouble too. The way I fixed it (and I have no idea why this worked) is to reemerge resolvconf-gentoo then emerge --config and then immediately reboot the entire machine. I don't know why, but messing with the dummy interface or adding existing connections before rebooting seems to mess everything up in exactly the way people are describing here.

----------

